# New and very sad *



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi

I am  35 years old, I found out I couldn't have children naturally 6 years ago.  I have had 13 major operations on my bowel.  During one operation, my bowel was pierced, I had peritinitus and the bowel contents leaked directly into my pelvic cavity.  I was lucky to survive, but my fallopian tubes are terribly scarred and clubbed.

I had one round of IVF in 2002 which was a chemical pregnancy and one round in 2006, failed fertilisation.  I followed both with a long protocol.
I am trying to get started again, this time with ICSI because of the failed fertilisation.  I am so upset though, I just do not know what to do.  I went for a day 2 scan and was hoping to start the short protocol, but they told me I had 2 ovarian cysts.  They took an Oestrogen blood test and put me on the pill for 17 days.  It feels like I have hit a brick wall and it sounds very defeatist, but I am not even sure if I can cope with any more huge dissapointments, but the thought of not having my own family terrifies me.  This probably sounds over dramatic, but I am so tearful and I haven't even started the treatment properly yet ! 
Has anyone else had problems with cysts ?  I also have fluctuating FSH and a low score on my egg reserve, I just feel like everything is against me.

Burty xxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

ah burty

sorry to hear all you problems so sad   i dont have cysts at least think not just wanted to say hi and sorry for your problems im sure someone will be along shortly to give you threads on people in similar situations as yourself.

good luck xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Burty,

Sorry to hear of all the problems you have had.  I can't help with your question about cysts.  Welcome to FF and good luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Burty* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

ICSI board...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Burty, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

What a nigthmare time you have had! . I know it must seem so ard when it all seems over before you start but, honestly, I don't think your cons or your clinic would be puttign you through this is they did not think you could become a mummy at the end of it. 
Cysts are a nightmare during down regging. I'm afraid the only thing that can really be done is to sit tight and hope the respond to the drugs and go on their own (they often do). Worst case scenario is that you postpone for a month and then go again when you are all clear. 
Here's a link to a recent discussion about them: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86424.0

I really hope your treatment cycle gets sorted out, those pesky cysts clear off and you get your dream. Do keep us up to dat on how things are going.

C~x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Burty

I am so sorry to read about what a difficult time you are having and how sad you are feeling.  I have very high FSH and have been advised to go for IVF or donor eggs.  This came as a total shock and I felt that my life had collapsed.  However, since joining this site last weekend I have had so much great advice and heard about lots of positive stories which give us all hope.  

I know a friend who had cysts and she became pregnant naturally twice so there is hope.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Burty

Sorry you have gone through so much already,   it is devastating to find out that you cant concieve naturally, but everyone else on this site can relate to you, and it helps to be able to talk to people who understand what your going through.

I also had peritonitus and other complications when i was a child, and was told a few months after i got married that IVF would be my only hope.    I also had trouble with a huge cyst on my ovary when down regging which would not budge, but then after down regging for a month   , at the 11th hour, it started to shrink and i was able to carry on,    and despite only making 3 decent eggs my treatment was a success.
Please try to stay positive, its so early yet, and so many things can change.  Lots of   and       coming your way hun.

S
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

HIya burty

welcome to ff

I have just started my ivf
I have had history of cysts as have many here on ff

As caz has said many go by their own accord hopefully the pill will get you sorted out hun and you can proceed with your cycle

lots of luck with your treatment

Em


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Burty i just wanted to welcome you to FF and to send you a big   i hope you can get started with your ICSI soon and you get a   

pam xx


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

hi burty
i'm worried that you sound so low.  I think you should maybe talk to the counsellor if there's one available at your ivf centre or perhaps see your GP.  These are all difficult issues ot cope with and i think are probably compounded by your health problems.  Try and get some support from your partner/family.  Doing some light exercise is also good for your mood.
If you feel very low a visit to your GP is best
I hope you feel brighter soon.
Good luck with your treatment
k x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Burty I am really sorry you feel so sad and about all your problems.

I have never had trouble with cyst per se but I have had one re-occuring cyst over time and I must say downregging does seem to get rid of them.

Have you tried talking to a counsellor? I have seen one in the past and honestly in helped me so much.

Love Saila xxxxxx


----------



## virgin (May 16, 2007)

Hey Birty

Dont be sad I also had lots of operations when I was born 13 in total and my fallopian tubes were completely blocked which is why im on my first round of IVF all I can say is dont give up my love or your never forgive yourself. Be strong and stay pos alot of people have to overcome many more problems with fertility so I have a feeling your gonna make it work big hug virgin ..xxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Burty  
I just wanted to add a  to your already wonderful replies,
I hope that you log in again soon and become part of FF 
Have your bowel ops resulted in a stoma  as there are a few members on here who have also had major bowel surgeries and you may it helpful to say hello there too ?

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
check out the *FAQ thread * too - heres the Link CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Ladies,

thank you so much for all your wonderful replies.  I admit, I hadn't logged back on for a few days as I was too scared to look ! 

I do feel a bit better, it's just such a roller coaster isn't it and I suffer with my hormones at the best of times.  I have joined the August September tx thread as I go in for a scan tomorrow to see if that those blinking cysts have shrunk ( I am keeping evrything X'd)

Dizzi - in response to your note, yes, I have an Ileostomy as a result of my bowel surgery, and it would be great to speak with othe ladies coping with that as well as fertility probbies.

I would also like to joing the newbies night as I am struggling a wee bit finding my way around the threads - that's probably a user error to be fair.

But thanks for all of your thoughts and friendship, it helps such a lot.  I will definately like to stay part of FF ( if I manage to find my way around that is  

Burty xxxxx


----------

